# Work IVF leave policy/support while going through IVF



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi 

I'm contemplating going through IVF as next step, my work has been okayish/supportive of my IUI's a year ago and the various hospital appointments etc, they don't have a specific policy to cover this situation so HR have said the time off is managers discretion, both my managers have said just do what you need to do, but both know that I am more likely to go overboard on making sure I make the time off rather than taking the proverbial out of them.  Before starting down the IVF route I'd like to be clearer and up front about what I can take out of work time and what I need to book as holiday, I think it will reduce pressure on me that way.  Scan appointments are straight forward I think its more around the EC/ET/2WW side of things that I'm concerned about.

So I've been hunting around on the web for examples of IVF Leave Policies I've found one for the NHS in Swindon but would really like some advice /examples on what other private sector companies are giving and what a good level of support looks like for those of you that have been or are going through this

Thanks in advance
Rx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry don't have any advice R, just wanted to say I'm curious too as will probably be in a similar situation soon and my work doesn't seem to have a formal policy so am freaking out a little about how much time I might need, especially as my job involves a lot of travel.....

Best of luck - hope we get some answers!


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Rabbit and Irish


How frustrating I had just written a long email and my computer shut down!!!!!!!!!!!!
ANy way here goes again.

So every clinic  is different but I get the impression that the private clinics do a lot more monitoring than NHS. I researched in to the ARGC in London and for example they carry out daily blood tests for roughly 1-2 weeks while doing stimms. However not a problem for some people who work in Londond and can go along for 7-8am (I think?)


I can give you my personal experience at Guys who have been great but don't do any where near as much monitoring. I was on the long protocol.

Initial consultation
Appointment at beginning of cycle ( demo of drugs for down regging)
scan and demo of stimm injections 24 days later.
I then had 1 scan a week leading up to day 12 of stimms (3 actually but last on a Sunday and only because I was fussing about my womb lining)
EC (You will need the day off for this)
ET

So in total 8 visits. Not much really. Re time off I had EC yesterday and seeing as I am only work WED and Thurs in a school I have taken this week off. Hopefully when I hear back today about my 8 eggs there will be ET in the next 5 days. There fore Zita West advices at the least the following 3 days after ET taking it easy so I have next week off. However this is very personal and obviously not always possible with employers. If they are saying do what you need to then seize upon it!
My boss has been great but i have managed to have 7 out of 8 appointments out of work time. This prob won't be the case if I have to go through it again and I know I will find it difficult asking for my time off.

Good luck both of you.
Bubbles to you both.
Mag.
xxx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for that info Mag - really helpful.  Best of luck to you too x


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,


The Company I was working didn't have any formal written policies regarding time off for IVF.  I looked at the positives and negatives of telling others I was going to be going through IVF treatment and decided in my circumstances it was best to be open.


I worked part-time at the time and agreed with the management that I would swap shifts if they clashed with appointment times.  Luckily my colleagues were very supportive and were more than happy to help me out.  It was easy to schedule the appointments and tests prior to treatment, so they didn't clash with my shift pattern at all.  However, it got a bit harder once treatment had started, as you have to attend clinic when they say they need you to.  I managed to get early morning appointments for my scans, on some instances I was out of the clinic for 830am.  However, I agreed with my manager that I would start an hour later on those dates incase there were any delays.  I took holiday for EC, the day after, and ET happened to be my scheduled day off.  I was back at work the following day.


Then everything went pear-shaped.  Both my colleagues resigned, and my manager was assuming I was going to be picking up their hours until they found a replacement.  The organisation, in my experience, were extremely slow to recruit, so I had to put my foot down and say I would only work my contractual amount of hours per week.  I was flexible as to when I worked them, and they needed me to cover lunch.  This worked well for me, because it meant once the second round of treatment started I could have all my scans out of working hours and not get stressed about moving shifts around.  However, in the end my GP signed me off from the day before EC because I was being put under considerable stress covering the three jobs, being pressurised into working extra hours (I didn't budge though), having my shifts changed at the last minute and having to do all the housekeeping (cleaning, put salt on the pavements outside the shop (it was snowing), delivering prescription by foot (in the snow) and having to do all the stock rotation and putting all the new stock out.


Both treatments whilst I worked was unsuccessful.  So I resigned!  A bit drastic I know, but the consultant had told me to stop treatment after our third attempt, and as this was my final chance to become a mum, I decided I would reduce the stress in my life as much as possible.  I relaxed more, took our dog out for lots of nice walks, enjoyed the spring weather and I knew I was giving it my best shot.


So what I am trying to say (waffle), is that you need to do what works best for you.  What may work well with one person may not be the best way for you.  There are many ways to deal with the time off, a) make your time up, b) take annual leave, or c) get signed off.


I hope the treatment works out for you all.  It is very hard but worth it when it works.


Take care,
Gypsy


----------

